# Charge for a nurses visit?



## KristieStokesCPC (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello all... 

I am new to family practice so I have a question: We had a patient today who came in to see the nurse for blood work. Can we charge an office visit for the nurse or do we have to charge it under the doctor? Or do we charge the office visit at all? Scenario listed as:

Patient seen for lab work.

Diagnosis codes:
250.02
401.1
783.1
251.2

*CHARGE CAPTURE: *

Primary Diagnosis: 
250.02	    Diabetes mellitus without mention of complications, type II or unspecified type, uncontrolled 

                   Orders:
                    99211  Office/outpatient visit; established patient, level 1  

401.1	    Essential hypertension 

783.1	    Abnormal weight gain 

                   Orders:
                    36415  Collection of venous blood by venipuncture  

251.2	    Hypoglycemia, unspecified cause 



Thank you
Kristie Stokes CPC-A


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 8, 2008)

Did the nurse just draw the labs or what. You would have to give more information, if the pt just came in to have labs done and nothing else... NO you would not be able to charge for a Level 1 ov.

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, so if only a lab draw was done then no office visit charge. What if vitals were taken, does this constitute a legit office visit?


----------



## scorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

If vitals were taken then I think that you can charge for a nurse visit. But, I would not make this a regular practice that every patient that comes in for labs you also take vitals so that you can charge a nurse visit. I do not think that is good practice and you will probably have some irrate patients because most insurances are going to require a co-pay for a nurse visit. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 8, 2008)

Go to the American Academy of Family Practice, Practice Management and search 99211 in the coding resources and assistance section.  They provide some valuable guidance on the appropriate use of 99211.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys are the best!  Thank you. We won't make it a normal practice, we don't want upset patients...Thanks again!


----------

